# Kenpo Videos



## GouRonin (Feb 11, 2002)

Recently Jaybacca and I started doing a video set for his students. It's just in the rough formation right now but I am curious.

What is it about an instructional video that you like or appeals to you?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2002)

Personally, I like them broken down, just like a lesson.  Most that
I've seen were split into per belt tapes ... and split even further
into techs per belt, and forms and sets per belt.
I also like being shown the tech full speed from different angles.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey Gou,

I agree with Kirk here.  For example, as much as I like watching Larry Tatum demonstrate forms, I would like it more if he broke down what he was doing more explicitly.  (I've only seen his older forms tapes, maybe his newer ones are better.)

I'd also like crash dummies that don't overact every time someone slaps them with a tertiary strike.  that just kinda bugs me, especially when it is a slow motion breakdown of a technique.

I'd also like to see Jaybacca pound the snot out of Gou, you know for every tech demo.... 

Lamont


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

I have some of Mohamed Tabatabai kenpo videos and I thought they were done pretty good. He would do the self defense techniques slow and in the air with a good explanation then slowly on a body, then full speed. He would also have it in slow motion, but then you could see some bad focus on his strikes.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 12, 2002)

What is it about an instructional video that you like or appeals to you? [/B][/QUOTE]



Unfortunately I am a production manager at a studio, so the first thing I look at is the quality of the production.  And all the ones that I have seen absolutely stink.  No offense to anyone.  Also most of the ones that I have seen are a few years old.  Information is important, but if I am going to buy a tape it better inform and entertain me.


:fart: 

Michael


----------



## donald (Feb 12, 2002)

I have to agree with what has been posted so far. Except the production values thing. It does have some importance,(can't learn if you can't see), but I just want good solid instruction. A slick Hollyweird presentation to entertain me is'nt high on my have to have list. When considering training tapes, content and educational ramifications are more important.
Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *I'd also like to see Jaybacca pound the snot out of Gou, you know for every tech demo.... Lamont *



I hate you.

:angry: 

Heh heh heh...even in the rough drafts I am getting a sh*t kicking. He keeps laughing about how I had to roll off the floor after he groin shot me in "Dance Of Death." :hammer:

I think I want to point out that these will be for Jaybacca's students to keep practicing with when they can't get to see him and so will be done his way etc. They are not meant for general consumption I guess.

But although the quality isn't super high production wise I want to have them be useful and that is why I asked.

That's for the info all!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 12, 2002)

Most of the tapes I have seen are extremely monotonous!!  Have a background that is something more than a dropcloth, and show some personality.

The tapes offered by Chuck Sullivan and Vic LeRoux are pretty good examples- they don't just stand the and "1-2-3" explain the tech, they talk to the camera like tthey would talk to you in person.

You can convey the information just as thoroughly with personality as you can doing it "Dragnet" style, but end up with a more enjoyable product.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 12, 2002)

I would have to say attention to details.  It is the little things that make you better,and Jaybacca is great at pointing them out to people.  That is where he should concentrate his efforts.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *Most of the tapes I have seen are extremely monotonous!!  Have a background that is something more than a dropcloth, and show some personality.
> *



I like a backdrop with horizontal lines somewhere so I can tell when someone has changed the height of their stance. Lines on the ground can help too so you have a better idea how far someone stepped, etc.


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think I would find the lines a distraction, too much eye strain.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 12, 2002)

I am in the video for two reasons.

Jaybacca like to beat on me.

The babes think I am hot and will buy more videos.

Ah ha ha ha!
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I think I would find the lines a distraction, too much eye strain. *



It depends how it's done, perhaps. One single piece of black tape across the wall at roughly head height and a cross on the floor (forward-back and left-right orientation)is what I'm thinking--not a plaid. I want to know when the person has changed the height of their stance.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 12, 2002)

I like to see the same technique done from diffrent points of view1) Looking at the person doing it,(2) from there point of view,(3) and even from above. All of these give just a slightly diffrent idea of the technique.
I do like slow motion, to pinpoint where the strikes and blocks go, along with the full speed demo.
Take it outside in the parking lot with street clothing on for a final shot and combine 2 or 3 techniques in a multiple  attack situation.
If you are doing forms on these tapes deffinately show them from in front of the person and from the back. Then a close up if needed on some of the hand/foot placement.
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2002)

Here's an example of the lines I'm talking about (still photos but evidently from a video). A horizontal line on the back wall would have been useful too. Leave out the bright green floor.


----------



## warriorsage (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey Gou, here are some ideas: Be sure that your uniforms contrast well with the floor and background. I bought some videos from Arnis.org and had a little problem with some stances due to the fact that his pants were black and he was on a black mat. Another thing about their videos: there was a TON of useful, well-explained info, but they lacked some of the exciting, passionate kenpo demonstration of techniques that would've made the videos top-notch. I still would recommend them to anyone. Their knowledge of kenpo is huge and they don't hold back the info. In many ways I'd much rather have that than just a bunch of pounding. But a little pounding would've helped the cause a bit.

Also, I don't care much for the slo-mo. Maybe one shot of it slow, but most VCR's have a slow button or a frame-by-frame. Tabatabai and Sasaki's Panther tapes show the thing (form, technique, whatever) three or four times slow. I'd much rather rewind it if I want to see it that often, versus having to fast forward through all the slo-mo. Plus, when they say the tape is 60 minutes long, it really is nowhere close with all of that agonizing slowwwwwwwmooootioooonnnnnnn!!!

Production value: Don't need it as long is the picture is clear and the sound is good. Throw out all the fancy intros, cuts, fades, dissolves, etc and spend the time and money executing and explaining.

Good luck!


----------



## shine (Feb 18, 2002)

A lot of MA videos and kenpo videos in particular just enumerate techniques and concepts ad nauseum.  This is important cause there *is*  a lot of material to learn.

But I like it when a video frames the instruction in terms of performance goals i.e.  "these are the drills you do to get better at x."  Then you get people practicing live on tape: "Let's look at Gou do x and critique him."  

The Joe Lewis tapes on sparring do a very good job of this I think.   You walk away from those tapes with a set of drills that focus on certain attributes.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2002)

It all depends upon what you want.  There are several good tapes out there and several in the works for the future .........:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 22, 2002)

I was wondering what some of you that have been in kenpo for a long time thought about all the videos that are out there. 
Are they good for kenpo, bad or what?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *I was wondering what some of you that have been in kenpo for a long time thought about all the videos that are out there.
> Are they good for kenpo, bad or what? *



Videos are neither good or bad, they are just a tool.  It is how the person uses the knowledge in the video, and whether they do and use the material properly, that would be good or bad.

Yes there are many videos out there and some are hurting the martial arts, but there are many good tapes out there that can give a student great insight.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Look for DVD's and CD's out that have a lot more detail in them than some current videos.  Also there will be some audio  training tapes that many will find useful.

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

Larry Tatum has a very good series of videos out. Probably the best on the market. While I am not a student of Mr. Tatum's, I feel these tapes (out on DVD) are worth it if you want them. Vidoes are for home study, not self education.

Billy Lear


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Vidoes are for home study, not self education.*



Unless it's porn.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think that's what Mr. Miyagi had in mind when he said "Wax on, wax off".

:flushed: 

You're sick man,
Billy Lear


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2002)

You said "Wax off..."


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 26, 2002)

You children play nice or you won't be able to play together anymore.:iws:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 27, 2002)

You know that Gou peed in that beer you're drinkin' right?

:cheers: 

Ha ha ha,
Billy


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 27, 2002)

This post is sinking ever so farther downhill by the second... :iws:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2002)

Personally, videos with sound.  I've seen some that had a student doing the movements, with someone off screen directing the action, with the same movment shown from several angles.  Those I liked.  They made it very clear what you were doing, and how.

Worse are the ones where you just watch someone go thru the motions, 1 angle, no sound at all.  Very hard to follow.  

Again, as was mentioned earlier, make certain you have good lighting, and proper contrast between uniforms and backgrounds.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2002)

I would tend to agree with you.  I like the ones with the angle of the viewer is that of the person doing the movements.


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 13, 2003)

So I have seen a Steve Spry Yellow Belt video of the techniques and thought it was well done.  I have seen the IKCA sample video and was not and still am not sure what I think of that one  and I have seen John Pelligrini's combat hapkido tapes...The Spry tape seemed to be the nicest one for understanding of the techniques.  But all of this is from the begginners standpoint...If any senior people have seen them, which are the better tapes?  Or name any others out there that might be better....Mr Tatum's?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Jan 21, 2004)

I have had a chance to view various different videos from numerous individuals.
For me the best ones I liked was Mr Tatums and the videos from Mr Sullivan & Mr LeRoux. I found them very interesting and also very informative.
There are a lot of other videos put out by lots of other very well qualified people but for me I took to these video sets.


Chicago Green Dragon

:asian:


----------

